# Advice wanted: Freedom 30 and Hunter 30



## yjchun (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello. I'm buying my first yacht and I have to say it is very tough to make a decision. I'm planning to liveaboard and hope to make some long distance sailing in the future. I'm a korean and boats are in japan so I am not given many options but still hard to decide.

I'm looking at '86 Freedom 30 and '93 Hunter 30.
Hunter 30 is a little more expensive but looks very new and should be fun to sail. Engine is fairly new. Resale value must be good.
Freedom 30, in its unique standing rigging and decent price (almost 10k USD cheaper than hunter30) is good. Engine looks good too.
There is also a good Island Packet 27. I like its design. looks beautiful, well maintained. But for its size, with its old engine, seems a little expensive (on par or more than hunter 30)

As for the size, It also make me think, Hunter 30, without transom, should not be much bigger than Island packet in terms of cabin area.

I never seen any of above boats yet, and will check them out this month. Since all of them are in different flight range, transportation cost much to check one after another. So I like to make my priority to avoid checking all of them if possible.

I will appreciate your opinions, which boat you would choose if you were me and what to consider to make decision.

Thanks. Chun.

PS: Other choises are catalina 30 and gibsea 312 but they didn't appeal to me
(catalina 30, low price but poorly maintained and not look fancy and gibsea... for the same cosmetic reason)


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Sight-unseen from a sea-boat point of view I would rate the Island Packet first then the others equal.

Depends on use but all three could easily cruise the Bahamas.

But take the one in the best condition...fixing old boats is very expensive.

Phil


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

He is Korean and the boats are in Japan. Bahamas cruise unlikely in near future.

Hunter is lightly built compared to the IP but will be faster. 

The Freedom has bigger water tanks usually 50 galls and water = luxury. However it has an unusual rig. 

Both the Hunter and Freedom have spade rudders which are more vulnerable.

The IP will be slower but has a better rep for being tough and well made. I think it also feels larger than 27 feet inside for some reason. I would be tempted to choose the IP if ocean crossing is in your future plans, for liveaboard and fair weather coastal sailing any will do pick the one that looks best cared for.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

YJCHUN:
Anyo ha sayo:

I think the Freedom will outperform the other two boats easily.
I cannot imagine being satisfied with the performance of the IP.

You will need a good survey on any of the boats but more so on the freeedom

But you are a young man and you will learn quickly and I think you will learn faster and enjoy your boat more if you go with the Freedom.

Anyo kay sayo


----------



## yjchun (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for your input. This will be an investment in my life time and happy to read your opinions.

When I first found Island packet 27, she looked beautiful and could dream of going everywhere anytime with her. Couldn't stop looking up articles about the boat. But it was a little expensive, almost top of my budget, and its small size, small water tank and old engine concerned me.

Then Freedom 30. A lot cheaper than IP27, 30ft, uniqueness, seaworthiness seemed just good. Just a little old. I worried, boats older than 20 years, everything will start to take apart, spending more time in shipyard. Some people enjoy fixing and taking care of the boats, I could learn a lot doing that, but I prefer sailing and going somewhere. Then started to look for newer boats.

And found hunter 30, new and very clean. Looked very comfortable living in it. But I started to think, with this money, and just a little more, I would buy IP27 and 3 ft difference isn't much with hunter having 1 or 1.5ft transom.
Now I mind is moving back to IP 27. I'm repeating this process nedlessly.

It might be better to check the boats first before thinking too much but one is in okinawa, another in osaka, it will be best if I could pick the first one I check, saving traveling cost. Actually, getting impatient to go and see them all already.

Yorksailor and TQA: Thanks for the input, I too am tempted for IP27 if not costwise. and a little bit against freedom for its age. Not sure about real status of the boats though until I see them.
bobperry: nice korean. thanks. I didn't expect freedom be faster than hunter. Just heard freedom's upwind performance is not great. I'll put +1 to freedom in performance measure.

Chun.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Chun:
Com sa mi da.
Do not underestimate the upwinf speed of the Freedom. I think it would perform better upwind than the other two boats.


----------



## jamesdb (Aug 10, 2006)

My concern with the freedom was always that they are a little unusual. They sail well etc etc BUT they will appeal to a smaller audience come resale time making it a harder process to shift IMHO


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Chun,
Good luck in your search for a sail boat.
I can't really comment on these boats from personal experience but you should know that Bob Perry is an accomplished sailboat designer and you are lucky to have his advice.
Robert H Perry Yachts Designers Inc. Home Page

Good luck.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

Freedom. It is better designed boat.
Here, on US side of world, Freedoms normally are more expensive


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Caleb:
Youn say that to all the guys.
But com sa mi da anyway.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

yjchun said:


> ...I never seen any of above boats yet, and will check them out this month. Since all of them are in different flight range, transportation cost much to check one after another. So I like to make my priority to avoid checking all of them if possible...


Given the expense you will incur to go see the boats, I would require the seller to provide you recent pictures - within the last month if possible, but definitely no earlier than the past year.

An awful lot of boats are listed with old pictures that were taken when the boat is much newer. You could waste a lot of money visiting boats that are misrepresented.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Chun,
If distance sailing is in your future plans, I would seriosly consider the Freedom. I have always been intrigued with the stayess rig, perhaps they are the ultimate low maintenace, less worry, option. They have stood the test of time but still get by-passed by most. My guess is that their 'look' is still rather unconventional.

By the way, the Freedom 'rates' the fastest.
The PHRF ratings are:

Freedom 30 - 168
Hunter 30 - 186
IP 27 - 216


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Rather than making a trip that involves an expensive air flight, it might make sense to hire a local surveyor to do an inspection. Would be less costly and you'd get the advice of an expert.


----------



## yjchun (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the advises. I will fly over to check the boats next week. Freedom first as it looks best choice considering price and performance. I will let you members know when I become a new owner.
Chun.


----------



## yjchun (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks to your suggestions, I today signed the deal for '86 freedom 30 shoal keel version. It's not in a perfect condition and previous owner ripped everything off the boat not leaving a mooring line, vhf or a spoon but still I am happy to be a freedom owner and will enjoy working with my boat.
will be sailing osaka or around japan for a while after fixing critical problems, give me greetings when you see a freedom 30 somewhere in asia.


----------

